# Pruin Apple Tree



## nuberrymoose (Apr 26, 2001)

We have a 20+,12 year old apple tree on the back of our property which the top limbs are extending onto our (neighbor's) property. He WANTS the tree limbs cut NOW! I was told that if we pruin the tree now, it would bleed & would cause damage to the tree. The tree is being used for apples for our wildlife & I do not want to harm the tree. When can we safely pruin the tree ? Any advise would greatly help.
nuberrymoose


----------



## Darin (Apr 27, 2001)

The dormat season is definitely the best time to prune your apple. Fresh cuts will attract pests and/or fire blight. Dont let your neighbor push you around. Tell him you arent going to damage the tree just to make him happy. Cutting your tree will make him happy this year and your tree unhappy for a number of years. 
Darin


----------

